# water pressure tanks metal vs fiberglass



## elementx440 (Jan 24, 2007)

I have never had a water pressure tank before. I am wondering if I should go with the metal or the fiberglass WELLMATE brand. The fiberglass tend to be a few more bucks but still very affordable. 

I was just wondering if anyone could share some info to help me decide. Do you swear by one or another? Any horror stories? 

The best deal so far I've found is the WELLMATE WM9 30-gallon tank for $210... unless I go with a metal tank which are cheaper.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

I'd say both are a good product.


----------



## elementx440 (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah I seem to overthink everything I do... I just bought the identical WellMate WM-9 tank again... thanks.


----------

